# My Poppy



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Not the most flattering photos but this was our pregnant Poppy trying to keep cool!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sweet


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

She's lovely, beautiful eye's


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

she's lovely


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

She's definately a yummy mummy!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,another stunner,,, gorgeous,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lynsey said:


> She's definately a yummy mummy!


Totally agree Kaz-gorgeous-a real lady indeed Great photo's too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes a stunner what a lovely lady


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Not the most flattering photos but this was our pregnant Poppy trying to keep cool!


Wow! now I dooooooooooo find this cat appealing! C.x.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely seal point, no shading, brillo pads!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone - she does rather have a very pale coat


----------

